
Advertisers can now pay to sneak by your ad blocker (2015) - happybuy
https://www.cio.com/article/2986749/consumer-electronics/advertisers-can-now-pay-to-sneak-by-your-ad-blocker.html
======
walrus01
this is why a huge number of former adblock plus users have now moved to
ublock origin.

[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/ublock-
origin...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/ublock-origin/)

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ublock-
origin/cjpa...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ublock-
origin/cjpalhdlnbpafiamejdnhcphjbkeiagm?hl=en)

------
happybuy
We've recently launched a competitive product to Adblock Plus - the product
noted in this article, made by EYEO. It has been extremely illuminating - but
also disappointing – to learn how much user deception there is in the
adblocking market.

EYEO also has a long running practice of using legal tactics to try and
shutdown and intimidate competitive products. We've been hit with these
tactics recently.

~~~
pepe56
What is your product then? I don’t think it hurts telling the name here,
especially if someone asks for it. And also, what’s your USP against ublock?

~~~
happybuy
Our product is Magic Lasso –
[https://www.magiclasso.co](https://www.magiclasso.co) – an efficient and high
performance ad blocker and content blocker for the iPhone, iPad and Mac with
native Safari integration.

